# Black Friday - Up to 75% off selected products



## Clean and Shiny

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to give you an update on what's on offer this Black Friday at Clean and Shiny.

Starting right now we have up to 75% off in our Black Friday Sale.

75% off Renovo - 50% off Britemax - 50% off Auto Finesse - 20% off Labocosmetica - 25% off Various Rag Company Towels + Discounts on Carbon Collective - Chemical Guys - Meguiars - Scholl - Bouncers - IK Sprayer + More!

You can check it out here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/black-friday

What I want to emphasise is - Once Its Gone - Its Gone....


----------



## ammo-mcr

Clean and Shiny said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to give you an update on what's on offer this Black Friday at Clean and Shiny.
> 
> Starting right now we have up to 75% off in our Black Friday Sale.
> 
> 75% off Renovo - 50% off Britemax - 50% off Auto Finesse - 20% off Labocosmetica - 25% off Various Rag Company Towels + Discounts on Carbon Collective - Chemical Guys - Meguiars - Scholl - Bouncers - IK Sprayer + More!
> 
> You can check it out here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/black-friday
> 
> What I want to emphasise is - Once Its Gone - Its Gone....


Hello I can't seem to get the discount code to work? The item i have in basket are not even in the sale please help


----------



## Steveom2

ammo-mcr said:


> Hello I can't seem to get the discount code to work? The item i have in basket are not even in the sale please help


Is it over £50?


----------



## macc70

never mind over £50 Its also over 12 months.... Almost


----------



## ammo-mcr

Steveom2 said:


> Is it over £50?


Yes it's over £50 , I know the post is old but the normal discount codes not working


----------



## Steveom2

ammo-mcr said:


> Yes it's over £50 , I know the post is old but the normal discount codes not working


I've just put 5 litres of Gtechniq c2v3 in the basket and the codes not working


----------



## Andyblue

ammo-mcr said:


> Yes it's over £50 , I know the post is old but the normal discount codes not working


Perhaps they've been blocked due it being Black Friday, so they can't be used to get further discount from anything they maybe offering ?


----------



## ammo-mcr

Andyblue said:


> Perhaps they've been blocked due it being Black Friday, so they can't be used to get further discount from anything they maybe offering ?


That's a shame it forces me to buy from another company


----------



## atbalfour

Looks like it!


----------



## Sam534

ERM this was posted 2019

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

ammo-mcr said:


> That's a shame it forces me to buy from another company


Original post is for last year and majority of companies don't allow double discount.

Only had a quick look but their current black Friday sales look pretty decent so I can understand why they've temporarily disabled the forum discount code (if they have)


----------



## Hede

Code is working again after cybermonday.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Hede said:


> Code is working again after cybermonday.


What code are you using?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean and Shiny

ammo-mcr said:


> Hello I can't seem to get the discount code to work? The item i have in basket are not even in the sale please help


Hey ammo-mcr,

As others have mentioned, the post was a little old you replied too.

We removed the discount code this year when we did our Black Friday sale, we only did it from the evening on Thursday until the Tuesday as last year we had people using the DW10 code on top of 70% discount codes, we felt that was a little unfair so we restricted the codes this year.

Rest assured they are all switched back on and working now. hopefully we can tempt you to spend some money with us over the Christmas Holidays...


----------

